# Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC



## Newbie01 (6. Dezember 2010)

Da meine alte Billig-Spinnrolle so langsam den Geist aufgibt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich bislang die folgenden Shimano-Modelle

- Shimano Rarenium CI4 2500 FA 
- Shimano Twinpower 2500 FC

Es ist auffällig dass die Rarenium trotz des geringeren Preises ca. 70 Gramm weniger auf die Waage bringt. Weiß da jemand was Näheres zu ? Ist die Twinpower etwa stabiler ?

Zum Einsatz kommen soll die Rolle hauptsächlich beim Jiggen und Faulenzen auf Zander. Falls es für diesen Zweck bessere/günstigere Modelle anderer Hersteller gibt, dann immer her mit den Infos...


----------



## LarsS (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Ne Rarenium würd ich nehmen wenn du viel Wert auf eine möglichst leichte Rolle legst. Die ist aus einen leichteren Material (CI4) gefertigt als die Twinpower wobei es von letzterer auch eine leichtere (CI4) Version gibt, die aber deutlich teurer ist. Laufen tut die Rarenium auch relativ gut wobei ne Twinpower vielleicht noch besser läuft, aber dazu können andere bestimmt mehr sagen.

Viel wichtiger ist noch das du mal schreibst wo du damit angeln willst. Großer Flüss oder eher kleiner Kanal. Dann kann man auch sagen ob ne 2500er die richtige Wahl ist.

Ich fische zur Zeit ne 4000er Rarenium am Rhein und ne 2500er für die Ruhr oder den Kanal. Bis jetzt kann ich nichts schlechtes über dieses Modell sagen.


----------



## Newbie01 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Gefischt werden soll am Rhein. Meinst du die 2500er ist dafür zu schwach auf der Brust ? Meine 8450 Black Arc war mir eindeutig zu schwer, weshalb ich sie nur noch für die Hecht-Angelei mit größeren Wobblern einsetze.


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Bin echt gespannt wie sich der Thread entwickelt, weil ich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung im Frühjahr stehe...
Also ich hab die Rarenium mal im Vergleich zum 2009er Modell der TP gekurpelt und muss leider sagen, dass die TP sich schlechter hat drehen lassen, es war son kleines Ruckeln während des Laufens, mochte ich pers. gar nicht. Die Rarenium hingegen seidenweich, also ich mag die ROllte sehr und hab sie als 4000er


----------



## weserwaller (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Modell der TP gekurpelt und muss leider sagen, dass die TP sich schlechter hat drehen lassen, es war son kleines Ruckeln während des Laufens, mochte ich pers. gar nicht




Meine 3 TP FC's (2500,4000,6000) liefen am Anfang alle leicht rau und nun seit 2 Jahren seidenweich.

Rarenium habe ich nach ein paar Tagen direkt wieder abgegeben, ist zwar keine schlechte Rolle nur überhaupt nicht mein Fall. (die TP wirkt igendwie direkter)


----------



## Newbie01 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Die Rarenium hingegen seidenweich, also ich mag die ROllte sehr und hab sie als 4000er



Zum Hechtfischen nehme ich an ?


----------



## Newbie01 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Meine 3 TP FC's (2500,4000,6000) liefen am Anfang alle leicht rau und nun seit 2 Jahren seidenweich.
> 
> Rarenium habe ich nach ein paar Tagen direkt wieder abgegeben, ist zwar keine schlechte Rolle nur überhaupt nicht mein Fall. (die TP wirkt igendwie direkter)



Irgendwie ein merkwürdiges Vehalten, erst rau dann seidenweich ?!


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein merkwürdiges Vehalten, erst rau dann seidenweich ?!



Ist vollkommen normal, dass sich die Rolle erstmal einlaufen muss.


----------



## weserwaller (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein merkwürdiges Vehalten, erst rau dann seidenweich ?!



Ist bei vielen "hochwertigen Rollen" so.


----------



## LarsS (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Gefischt werden soll am Rhein. Meinst du die 2500er ist dafür zu schwach auf der Brust ? Meine 8450 Black Arc war mir eindeutig zu schwer, weshalb ich sie nur noch für die Hecht-Angelei mit größeren Wobblern einsetze.



Da würd ich ne 4000er nehmen. Ich denke ne 2500er hält das auf dauer nicht durch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Was heißt den CI4? Hab irgendwo gelesen das die Spule und andere teile aus Kunststoff sind deshalb der Gewichts Unterschiede sonst kann ich mir das nicht erklären? 


Gib es von der Rarenium schon lang Lauf erfahrung? Die Rolle gibt es ja nicht so lange? Würde mal interessieren ob Jemand die Größeren Modelle 4000-5000 Rarenium zum Wels fischen eingesetz hat?



Wenn die Rarenium nur aus Kunststoff Teilen besteht dann würde ich lieber zur der Twinpower greifen...


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Hi! Ich habe etliche TPs und seid kurzem auch eine Rarenium.
Die TPs sind für mich über jeden Zweifel erhaben (vielleicht habe ich auch nur Glück gehabt...) und wickeln auch besser als die Rarenium.
Die Rarenium zu Wallerfischen halte ich für einen Scherz - das kann nicht gut gehen.. .
Petri


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

also habe beide genannten rollen im einsatz in der 4000er grösse! vom lauf her ist die tp weicher und die bremse besser! wenn es ums gewicht geht hat die rarenium klar die nase vorn! die tp hab ich knapp 2jahre und die rarenium 1 jahr und beide laufen noch wie am ersten tag!


----------



## Spector (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Hallo!

Ich hatte mir anfang des Jahres ne 2500er Rarenium und ne 4000er TP FC gekauft.....die TP hab ich noch.....die Rarenium hab ich nach ca. 6Wochen wieder verkauft.....in diesen 6 Wochen habe ich beide Rollen fast gleich viel geangelt......die TP wurde immer besser und die Rarenium immer schlechter....die Schnurverlegung fand ich unter aller sau....gibt bessere Rollen in diesem Preissegment als die Rarenium!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@rhinefisher

wieso soll das nicht gut gehen hatte mit nen 2500 TwinPower auf Welse gefischt weil ich keine andere Rolle hatte. Und das ging gut hatte vieleicht auch Glück das kein besserer eingestiegen ist. Aber 4000 Rolle sollte reichne für die Welse die bei uns rum schwimmen...


Wieso soll man mit der 4000 Rarnium nicht auf Welse können? Da kann man sehen was die Rolle unter belastung kann!!!!


----------



## Gloin (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Wieso soll man mit der 4000 Rarnium nicht auf Welse können? Da kann man sehen was die Rolle unter belastung kann!!!!



Weil Dir dann nur die Erkenntnis bleibt, dass ne 4000er Shimano einem guten Wels nicht standhält, dem Fisch hingegen x Meter geflochtene Schnur und ein dicker Blinker mit Drilling im Maul|uhoh:
Und da wo Du fischst, wurden schon Welse über 2m gefangen...

Interessant ist auch, dass ein gewisser Jan G. im Wallerforum seine Rarenium ziemlich schnell wieder verkauft hat...Hat vllt aber auch nix zu sagen.

@newbie: sollte Georg mal wieder mit uns loskommen, lässt er Dich sicher mal seine 2500er TP zur Probe fischen.


----------



## Anek20dot (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Wieso soll man mit der 4000 Rarnium nicht auf Welse können?




Hi Alex. Denke, dass die meisten Käufer der Rarenium, aufgrund des Gewichtvorteils, diese eher zum leichten Spinnfischen einsetzen. Aus diesem Grund werden wenige (bis keine) Erfahrungen mit der Rolle beim Welsangeln gemacht.

Nutze selbst eine 2500 Rarenium für den Kanal (Barsch, Zander). Was die Schnurverlegung angeht... kann ich nicht meckern. Sie läuft ruhig und es wackelt nichts. Welche Materialien verbaut wurden, wurde schon im AB ausführlich disskutiert. Wie auch immer, in Kombination mit einer mittelschweren/- leichten Spinnrute macht die Rolle Spass.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@Gloin

Dann will dich mal sehen wie du mit nen 6000 oder schweren Rolle über 7 Stunden oder mehr Angels...mir wird es auf dauer kein Spaß machen...


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Mir geht es um den direkten Vergleich zwischen Rarenium und Twinpower, insbesondere in Hinblick auf die Gewichtsunterschiede und Stabilität/Langlebigkeit der Rollen. Wie gesagt, die Rolle soll zum reinen Zander-Angeln eingesetzt werden. Bei den Preisen der beiden Rollen erwarte ich, daß sie entsprechend lange halten.

Eine 4000er möchte ich aufgrund des höheren Gewichts ungerne kaufen. Eine Rolle in der Preisklasse muss doch auch in der 2500er Größe solide genug zum Zander-Angeln sein.

Zu diesem mysteriösen Ci4-Material werde ich mich gleich mal schlau machen. Interessant ist auch der Hinweis von Lars: Es gibt auch die Twinpower in der Ci4 Variante. Diese wiegt dann in der 2500er Größe 20 Gramm weniger als die "normale" Twinpower, kostet aber Einiges mehr:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=shimano-twin-power-ci4-fa-p-20305
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=shimano-twin-power-fc-p-15037


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Zu diesem mysteriösen Ci4-Material werde ich mich gleich mal schlau machen. Was mir aber eben aufgefallen ist: Es gibt auch die Twinpower in der Ci4 Variante. Diese wiegt dann in der 2500er Größe 20 Gramm weniger als die "normale" Twinpower:


 

Du solltest aber auch bedenken dass, die Ci4 TP das doppelte kostet.

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, an was für einer Rute Du die Rolle fischen willst, da deren Eigengewicht nicht gerade unrelevant bei der Rollenwahl ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Hi! Mit einer 4000er "wasauchimmer" auf Wels zu fischen, ist wie mit 22er Hornet auf Hirsche schießen - mit waidgerecht hat das absolut nix mehr zu tun...!
Ein ordentlicher Fisch zerlegt so ein Rölleken in Sekunden - ich wüsste auch nicht wie ich eine halbwegs wallertaugliche Schnur aufspulen sollte... .
Aber selbst mit 25er Geflecht wird der Ablauf ungefähr so aussehen; Du schlägst an, der Fisch schwimmt los und deine ca. 2,5kg Bremskraft fühlen sich für dich und den Fisch so an, als wäre da garnichts... .
Dann fast Du in die Spule um die Bremskraft auf dramatische 5kg zu steigern... .
Ping macht der Schnurfangbügel und beschleunigt richtung Gewässermitte.. .

Aber jeder wie er will und kann.. .

Hey newbee01, natürlich genügt eine 2500er zum Zanderfischen, nur wird sie Jiggen mit schweren Köpfen nicht sehr lange mitmachen.
Petri


----------



## Anek20dot (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Rolle kaufen, die zu der Rute am besten passt. (ausbalanciert)


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre zu wissen, an was für einer Rute Du die Rolle fischen willst, da deren Eigengewicht nicht gerade unrelevant bei der Rollenwahl ist.



Ich fische die Savage Gear Boner (258 cm, 223g), denke aber doch dass dies erstmal unerheblich ist. Sowohl Rute als auch Rolle sollen möglichst leicht sein. Wenn es dir um das Ausbalancieren geht, dann halte ich nicht viel davon die Rute über die Rolle auszubalancieren. An dem Punkt wo die Rolle sitzt, hat man einen verdammt schlechten Hebel. Deshalb werde ich die Rute in jedem Fall über ein Ausgleichsgewicht am Ende der Rute ausbalancieren.


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey newbee01, natürlich genügt eine 2500er zum Zanderfischen, nur wird sie Jiggen mit schweren Köpfen nicht sehr lange mitmachen.
> Petri


Eine Rolle für 200 Tacken macht sowas nicht mit ? Also damit kann ich mich mal gar nicht abfinden, werde es aber wohl hinnehmen müssen wenn es so ist. Was meinen die anderen dazu ?


----------



## Anek20dot (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Seit 3 Jahren fische ich eine Technium 2500. Gewässer Rhein, Gewichte zw. 15-30 g. |kopfkrat und habe keine Probleme mit der Rolle. Diese liegt preismäßig eine Klasse tiefer.

Es kommt drauf an, was er mit "schwer" meint.


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Ok, ich bin die Sache jetzt mal ein wenig wissenschaftlich angegangen Auf der Shimano Homepage habe ich folgende Informationen zu den verwendeten Materialien für die einzelnen Komponenten gefunden:
-----------------------------------------
Rarenium Ci4:

Gehäuse: Ci4
Rotor: Ci4
Spule: Aluminium
Getriebe: ???
-----------------------------------------
TwinPower Ci4:

Gehäuse: Aluminium
Rotor: Ci4
Spule: Aluminium
Getriebe: Aluminium
-----------------------------------------
TwinPower FC:

Gehäuse: ???
Rotor: ???
Spule: ???
Getriebe: Zink
-----------------------------------------

Zu den Materialien lässt sich sagen dass Aluminium hochwertiger ist als Zink, da es leichter und gleichzeitig härter ist. Zu Ci4 schreibt Shimano, dass dieses Material 1,5 mal stärker und 20% leichter sein soll, als XT-7 Graphit (http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...dex/products/reels/spinning/Stradic_MgFB.html).

So richtig schlau wird man aus dem Ganzen erstmal nicht ;+

Ich werde die in Frage kommenden Rollen bei nächster Gelegenheit mal begrabbeln. Schließlich muss sie ja auch gut in der Hand liegen. 

Interessant ist aber, dass zur TwinPower FC in diesem Thread bislang durchweg positive Erfahrungsberichte zu finden sind, zur Rarenium aber hier und da negative Erfahrungen geäußert werden. Danke erstmal für den Input #6 Die Sache mit der Rollengröße (2500er / 4000er zum Zander-Angeln) lässt mir aber keine Ruhe. Aller Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich sind daher herzlich willkommen.


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Rarenium Ci4:
> 
> Gehäuse: Ci4
> Rotor: Ci4
> ...


 
Ja sicher :q:q:q

Denk mal an unterschiedliche Zinklegierungen......


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ja sicher :q:q:q
> 
> Denk mal an unterschiedliche Zinklegierungen......



Erklär mal genauer, ich steh' auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Du meinst doch wohl nicht dass, das Getriebe aus puren Zink ist.

Das wird eine zinkhaltige Legierung, dazu aber gibt es schon einen (wunderbaren Thread:q)

Nur ist die Aussage Alu sein hochwertiger und härter als Zink zum einen falsch zum anderen viel zu pauschal.


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Ok, Alu hat eine geringere Dichte und höhere Mohshärte als Zink (Quelle: wikipedia :q) und erschien mir daher als hochwertiger. 

Kann natürlich sein, dass für das Getriebe eine Zinklegierung verwendet wird und diese hochwertiger als das Aluminium ist, aus der das Gehäuse und die Spule der z.B. TwinPower FC bestehen.

Wie ich schrieb, aus dem Ganzen wird man nicht ganz schlau, da man hierfür detailliertere Informationen benötigt.


----------



## Gemini (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Lies dir mal ohne Spass den von Weserwaller erwähnten, sehr unterhaltsamen Thread zum Thema Zinkgussgetriebe durch. 

1.583 Posts feinster Unterhaltung, das Abschluss-Resumee fehlt aber leider...


----------



## kulti007 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

ich fische seit einem jahr die 2500 tp fc in der elbe. einige zander u. 3 welse bis 146cm konnte ich damit an land ziehen. ich verstehe nicht, wie man behaupten kann, dass eine 2500er rolle mit nen bisschen zander jiggen überfordert sein soll #d

...die tp wird trotzdem gegen ne 3000er stella fe getauscht...der tackel wahnnnnnn...


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Du kannst einfach davon ausgehen das ein Getriebe aus einer Zinklegierung (Bronze,Messing,..... etc.) auf Dauer gesehen haltbarer ist, als jedes HightechAlumininiumMaterial. "ohne zu wissen was in der TP CI4 verbaut ist behaupte ich das jetzt"

Das ist natürlich abhängig vom jeweiligen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## spinnermarv (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@Newbie01

also ich fische die rarenium 2500 seit anfang des jahres mit ner fantasista yabai in 2,50m, sprich ultra leicht. ich benutze sie hauptsächlich zum jiggen, wofür sie auch gebaut ist. ja, was soll ich sagen?.... für 130€ ein absoluter traum! die läuft super und ist stabil, auch wenn das einige bezweifeln.
und wegen der größe und dem gewicht,  da würde ich die 4000 nehmen, die ist trotzdem super leicht und fürn rhein auf dauer sicher besser. damit kannst du dann auch besser größere köder jiggen.
viel spaß damit

ps:wenn du schon die etwas teurere tp, dann würde ich direkt die aspire nehmen. die bekommt man mitlerweile recht günstig für so ca.230€.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Sicher dass die Rarenium ein Zink Getriebe hat? Wo steht das?


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@kulti007; einfach mal etwas länger mit der Rolle "das bisschen jiggen", dann kommt das Verständniß von ganz allein... .
Petri


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Wenn man mal davon absieht das beide Plastikteile im Getriebe haben :q Ist das Getriebe der Rarenium "besser". Beschichtet und aus Alu (naja, ob Zink schlechter wäre? |kopfkrat), das der TP unbeschichtet und Zink.

Die TP Ci4 ist innerlich wieder ganz anders. Kein Plastikritzel im getriebe, die Teile sind beschichtet und laufen tut sie auch besser.

Ich persöhnlich würde die Rarenium nehmen, ich habe das Getriebe meiner TP nach ~6 Monaten zerfletscht bekommen |krach:  Ich bin immernoch sauer darüber das ich seit Ende Sommer keine kleinere Spinnrolle mehr habe! #d Shimano hat nen. . . Service!

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Gloin (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@badboy:
Deswegen hängt bei mir ne Ambassdeur 5601/6501 oder Tica Caiman CA 201 an der Welsspinne, gerade weil ich mir schonmal mit ner schweren Stationärrolle die Arme lang gemacht habe. Käme aber nie auf die Idee, mit einer 2500er Rolle GEZIELT auf Wels zu fischen, denn die % der Fische, die so eine Rolle zerlegen, sind genau die, mit denen wir auch gerne mal aufs Foto kämen... Vom Aspekt der Waidgerechtigkeit mal gar nicht zu sprechen!
Habe übrigens schon mit jmd. gesprochen, der an einem Hafen in DU trotz Welsgerät gnadenlos gespoolt wurde...

Sobald ich einen Zander Ü80 aus dem Rhein erwischt habe, wird komplett auf Wels umgestellt:q

@Newbie/On-Topic:
Sowohl Holger als auch Georg fischen schon länger die 2500er TP und das fast ausschließlich beim Jiggen/Faulenzen auf Zander - ohne Probleme. Außerdem gibt es wenige Rollen, zu denen es eine so durchweg positive Resonanz in den verschiedensten Foren gibt wie die Twinpower. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Shimanos heiß diskutierte Zinklegierung beim Zanderangeln an ihre Grenzen gebracht werden kann...

Wieso bist Du eigentlich so auf die Shimanos eingeschossen?


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@Gloin:

Bin nicht unbedingt auf die Shimanos eingeschossen. Habe im Eingangspost geschrieben, dass ich auch für Rollenempfehlungen anderer Hersteller offen bin.
Die beiden genannten Shimanos sind mir aber irgendwie ins Auge gefallen. Wahrscheinlich weil sie relativ beliebt sind und hier immer wieder zu sehen sind. Die Twinpower hatte ich auch mal in der Hand und die hat bei mir einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. 
Du weißt ja was ich bisher so gefischt habe:
Exage2500 Fa --> Schleifgeräusche nach ca. 1,5 Jahren
Black Arc 8450 --> Zu schwer zum Zandern, aber optimal für Hecht (und Wels :q)


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> warum gehst du bei dem Zinkgetriebe von einer ach so stabilen Zinklegierung aus und beim Alu nicht? Ich glaube kaum, dass Shinano in deren Flaggschiffen minderwertige Getriebe verbaut als in den "Billigrollen" ...




Lese nochmal ganz genau, denn das habe ich dort nicht geschrieben |wavey:


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Ich schreib dann noch mal ein paar Informationen aus der Praxis dazu, finde ich, sagt irgendwie mehr aus.
Ich hab die Rolle seit Weihnachten letzten Jahres, hab damit also das ganze Frühjahr über auf Meerforelle gefischt.
Es waren sicherlich so um die 35-40std.

Desweiteren war bei uns ab 1ten Mai der Hecht frei und ich hab auf meine Rute+die 4000er Rarenium über 100 Hechte zwischen Baby und 110cm gedrillt. Der Durchschnitt liegt ca bei 75cm.
Hauptsächlich hab ich mit Gummis zwischen 12 und 20cm mt Köpfen bis 23gr gefischt. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme.

Auch hab ich besonders die letzten Monate damit verbracht an der Küste erneut auf Meerforelle und Dorsch zu angeln. Alles ohne Probleme. Wie gesagt...Perrücken hatte ich noch keine einzige und die Bremse läuft immer noch seidenweich, genau wie der Lauf es auch ist.

Denke sowas spricht ein bisschen mehr für sich als nur trockene Daten ;+

PS: Die Zahlreichen Barsche/Alande und Aale lass ich jetzt mal außen vor..


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> und wie soll ich das dann verstehen?



Ganz einfach so dass, sich Zinklegierungen in den letzten Jahrzenten bewährt haben im Rollenbau.

Aluminium als "neuer Werkstoff im AngelrollenGetriebebau" sich erst noch bewähren muss.

Denk an die Zeit der ersten Kohlefaserruten welche werkstoffmäßig  betracht ein absolutes Hightech Produkt waren, sich aber stabilitätsmäßig in den ersten Jahren nicht gegen die langbewährten Glassfaserruten behaupten konnten.

Das aber ist der Preis den wir nunmal zahlen müssen denn: leichter;stabiler und kleiner;robuster wird selten im ersten Anlauf gelingen.

Ein Ferrari Enzo z.B. ist im Vergleich zu einem alten  Mercedes Diesel absolut Hightech wird aber nie die 1Mio. Km. Marke knacken können.

Vor 20 Jahren haben die Autohersteller bereits optimistisch behauptet in spätestens 5 Jahren ein zuverlässiges Elektroauto bauen zu können, und selbst mit den Technologien von 2010 wird es nochmals solange dauern bis alle Schwachstellen ausgemerzt sind.


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Warum werden dann überwiegend Zink-, Bronze-, und Messinggetriebe im Rollenbau verwendet? 

Weil sich Alu nicht behaupten konnte "Als Getriebematerial"!

Und genau das wird es Zukunft machen müssen wenn wir "leichter" wollen und genau das kann nur die Zeit, die Kollegen aus der Konstruktion und die Herren/Damen Werkstofftechniker/innen beeinflussen. 

*Fortschritt *


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Moinsen,

ich hab die 3000er Rarenium (ist ja vom Body die gleiche wie die 2500er) mit ner 2-12gr Skeletor das ganze Jahr über gefischt.
Das waren außerhalb der Ferien 2-10 Stunden pro Woche, innerhalb deutlich mehr.
Gefischt wurden Jigs, Wobbler, Stickbaits, Drop-Shot und Carolina-Rig.
Barsche bis 41cm, Hechte bis 60cm und Rapfen bis 65cm.

Was soll ich sagen?
Sie läuft.


Mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so "geschmeidig" wie am Anfang, aber das liegt ausschlie0lich an der fehlenden Wartung und damit eben an zu wenig Fett.
Einmal zum Service-Center bringen und neu fetten lassen und gut ist.


Die 2500erb TP FC liegt hier seit dem 17.11.
Bisher dreimal gefischt, Mefo+Zanderfaulenzen+ Carolina-Rig.

Um definitiv was dazu sagen zu können, müsste ich sie länger fischen.
Bisher aber auch ein top-Lauf und Top-Schnurverlegung.


Ach ja, und dieses ganze Plastikritzel und sonstwas Getribe ist doch völlig egal.
Ich mein, über beide Rollen würde fast immer nur positives berichtet.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Newbie01 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@Guido, Nolfravel und die anderen:
Danke für die ausführlichen Erfahrungsberichte. Stimmt schon, die sagen natürlich am Meisten über die Rollen aus.
Ich finde aber die Beiträge zu den unterschiedlichen Materialen durchaus auch interessant, obwohl es mit Sicherheit schwer werden dürfte die Rollen darüber zu vergleichen, da man nicht alle notwendigen Informationen zur Verfügung hat (Exakte Legierungen, evtl. unterschiedliche Toleranzen bei der Produktion etc.).


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> @Guido, Nolfravel und die anderen:
> Danke für die ausführlichen Erfahrungsberichte. Stimmt schon, die sagen natürlich am Meisten über die Rollen aus.
> Ich finde aber die Beiträge zu den unterschiedlichen Materialen durchaus auch interessant, obwohl es mit Sicherheit schwer werden dürfte die Rollen darüber zu vergleichen, da man nicht alle notwendigen Informationen zur Verfügung hat (Exakte Legierungen, evtl. unterschiedliche Toleranzen bei der Produktion etc.).


 


Vllt. hilft es dir ja bei deiner Entscheidung:

Ich würde die Rarenium zum Barschangeln und die TP zum Zandetten angeln nehmen.



JP


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



> Ach ja, und dieses ganze Plastikritzel und sonstwas Getribe ist doch völlig egal


 
JP, völlig ist egal ist es MIR jedenfalls nicht das ich das Getriebe meiner TP gekillt habe.

Damit mal ein negativer Bericht kommt, hier:
Im Februar habe ich mir eine 3000er Twin Power FC gekauft. Zum Spinnfischen in der Ostsee, vielleicht mal nen 30gr Minipilker schleudern. Die Rolle wurde regelmäßig (fast jedes Wochenende gefischt) und wegen dem EInsatz im Salz auch gespühlt, geölt. Dennoch wurde der Lauf der Rolle schlechter, "kerniger", nicht 100%ig gleichmäßig. Irgendwannmal, nach einem ganzen Tag Spinnfischen vom Boot, habe ich die Rolle abgespühlt und weggestellt. Als ich die Rolle dann zum nächsten ÉInsatz fischen wollte, war ich entsetzt! Derbe ungleichmäßger Lauf, das Shimano Öl hat  nur wenig geholfen. Zudem hat die Rolle immer an der selben Stelle "gebockt", also lief ungleichmäßig. Zudem war sie laut und lief schlechter als jede XY-Chinarolle.

Für ~210 Tacken habe ich anderes erwartet #d


----------



## Mocce (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

@ Weserwaller

Die Rarenium ci4 FA haben KEINE Zinkgetriebe, sondern Duralaluminium.

@Fehmarnangler 

Und ich sags nochmal zum wiederholten Male...KEINE Shimano Rolle im Größenbereich 1000/2500/4000 ist wirklich 100% Salzwasserfest ausser evtl. die Stella FD/FE.

Und selbst bei der Stella FD hat es mir 1 Kugellager durchs Salz zerschossen im Knauf nachdem mich ein paar Wellen voll getroffen hatten. Auf die Lager wart ich bis heute...zum einschicken der Rolle hab ich keine Bock.

Ich kann nur sagen finger weg von allen Ci4s, Twinpowers, Exages wenns um harten Salzwassergebrauch geht. Das macht keine Freude auf Dauer.


----------



## weserwaller (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Mocce schrieb:


> @ Weserwaller
> 
> Die Rarenium ci4 FA haben KEINE Zinkgetriebe, sondern Duralaluminium.




Kann sein das ich mich wo vertippt habe, wenn du aber meine letzten Beiträge liest stellst Du fest dass, ich das nie behauptet habe. #6


----------



## Mocce (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich mich wo vertippt habe, wenn du aber meine letzten Beiträge liest stellst Du fest dass, ich das nie behauptet habe. #6


 

Sry, hatte übersehn das du jemand anderen zitiert hast und es seine (falsche) Gegenüberstellung war.


----------



## lehrling (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

ps:wenn du schon die etwas teurere tp, dann würde ich direkt die aspire nehmen. die bekommt man mitlerweile recht günstig für so ca.230€.[/QUOTE]


Wo?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



lehrling schrieb:


> ps:wenn du schon die etwas teurere tp, dann würde ich direkt die aspire nehmen. die bekommt man mitlerweile recht günstig für so ca.230€.






Und wo?


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Aluminium als "neuer Werkstoff im AngelrollenGetriebebau" sich erst noch bewähren muss.



Hat es doch... Frag mal die Big Gamer mit den Stellas (FA, was auch immer). Die haben auch ein "Alu"-Getriebe und zählen zu den besten. 

Dazu muss man sagen, dass nicht das gesamte Getriebe aus "Alu" ist. Es handelt sich dabei nur um das große Zahnrad, die "Schnecke" (Pinion Gear?) ist aus Messung oder sowas.


----------



## Newbie01 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Auf der Shimano-Homepage ist die TwinPower FC in der Rubrik "Rollen mit Frontbremse" gelistet. Daneben gibt es eine weitere Rubrik "Salzwasser-Stationärrollen" in der z.B. die "TwinPower SW-A" zu finden ist.
Denke daher auch, dass die TwinPower FC sich nicht wirklich für die Salzwasser-Angelei eignet.
Allerdings erschreckt mich die Tatsache, dass Shimano anscheinend einen richtig besch****** Service hat. Eine Rolle für 200 Euro und dann 6 Monate warten ?!? Geht mal gar nicht...

Wie gesagt, ich bin auch für Rollenempfehlungen anderer Hersteller dankbar, falls für diese positive Erfahrungsberichte für einen längeren Zeitraum vorliegen.


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Auf der Shimano-Homepage ist die TwinPower FC in der Rubrik "Rollen mit Frontbremse" gelistet. Daneben gibt es eine weitere Rubrik "Salzwasser-Stationärrollen" in der z.B. die "TwinPower SW-A" zu finden ist.
> Denke daher auch, dass die TwinPower FC sich nicht wirklich für die Salzwasser-Angelei eignet.
> Allerdings erschreckt mich die Tatsache, dass Shimano anscheinend einen richtig besch****** Service hat. Eine Rolle für 200 Euro und dann 6 Monate warten ?!? Geht mal gar nicht...
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich bin auch für Rollenempfehlungen anderer Hersteller dankbar, falls für diese positive Erfahrungsberichte für einen längeren Zeitraum vorliegen.




Das warten liegt doch nur an der ollen Insel, auf der Jochen wohnt:m.

Und wenn die Rolle heil bleibt, dann kann man auch auf den Service verzichten:q



JP


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Hallo,

googel mal zu den Daiwa Tournament SS 1300-2600 die US- Striperforen.
Die haben dort noch wesentlich verschärfte Bedingungen und viel mehr Salzgehalt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Auf der Shimano-Homepage ist die TwinPower FC in der Rubrik "Rollen mit Frontbremse" gelistet. Daneben gibt es eine weitere Rubrik "Salzwasser-Stationärrollen" in der z.B. die "TwinPower SW-A" zu finden ist.
> Denke daher auch, dass die TwinPower FC sich nicht wirklich für die Salzwasser-Angelei eignet.
> .


 
Haha, den Teufel werde ich tun und ne 4000er oder 5000er SW Shimano oder Saltiga an meine 20gr XST ranzuschrauben! Schonmal dran gedacht das die Shimano SW Rollen nix fürs leichte angeln sind? Die 4000er würde ich vielleicht an meine Pilkrute schrauben.

Soll ich ne Saltiga, Stella/ TP SW an meinen ganzen Ruten fischen? Das ist Quatsch. Ebenso zu sagen das Stella die einzigen kleineres Salztauglichen sind. Nebenbei sind die auch nicht komplett abgedichtet. Meine Spro Passion hat um einiges weniger Pflege bekommen als alle meine Rollen und wird als Sau für alles verwendet und läuft um einiges besser. Man kann jede Rolle im Salzwasser kaputfischen.
Eine Stella liegt zwar ganz hoch auf der Liste an Angelsachen die ich gerne hätte, aber ich bin mir mehr als bewusst das das nur eine nette Spielerei wäre.

Nebenbei fischt ex-User Ullov Löhns ne TP C14 ohne Probleme im Salz. 

Und wie sagte mir mal Mod goeddoek: "Früher hat man nicht geschaut ob die Rolle Salzwassergeeignet ist, man at sie gefischt und haben gehalten!"


----------



## Newbie01 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

Ok, habe auf den Gewichtsunterschied natürlich nicht geachtet. Kenne mich im Bereich Salzwasser-Angelei auch nicht aus, da wir damit hier am Rhein keine Probleme haben. :q

Hat noch jemand Empfehlungen für mich ?


----------



## spinnermarv (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*

off-topic:

die aspire gibts ab und an bei ebay für den preis. grade aber leider nur für 270€ und natürlich neu!


----------



## Kark (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rarenium CI4 2500 FA vs. Twinpower 2500 FC*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> off-topic:
> 
> die aspire gibts ab und an bei ebay für den preis. grade aber leider nur für 270€ und natürlich neu!



Es lebe die von User Khaane organisierte Sammelbestellung bei Gerlinger letzten Herbst....
Bei dem Abverkaufspreis + Rabatt wegen Sammelbestellung sind da Aspires für Preise gekauft worden da träumt man heute noch von  ^^


----------

